# Bike-Festival Willingen 2011



## Dart (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo KBU´ler,

fährt noch jemand von Euch nach Willingen zum Festival?.

Wir haben vor, dort das WE mit dem WOMO zu verbringen. Wäre schön wenn man zwischendurch ein paar bekannte Gesichter sehen würde.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## sun909 (8. Juni 2011)

Hi,
der Merlin ist vor Ort an einem Herstellerstand 

Wir sind auf dem 24h Rennen in Diez...

Viel Spaß euch beiden!
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (8. Juni 2011)

Hi Jörg,

eventuell. Ich mache es vom Wetter abhängig und davon, wie es mir bis Freitag geht. Wenn ich fahre, melde ich mich auf jeden Fall noch mal. Wann fahrt Ihr?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Dart (8. Juni 2011)

Hi Melanie,

wir werden wohl bereits am Freitag Abend starten, wir möchten nämlich am liebsten auf den Stellplatz hinter der Eishalle.

Gruß


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. Juni 2011)

jep - Soka, Kalinka, Tazz und ich sind Samstag/Sonntag da. Vielleicht sieht man/frau sich?


----------



## AnjaR (9. Juni 2011)

Könnt Euch ja gerne bei uns melden.
Schicke dir meine Handy-Nr. per PN.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Marc B (9. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre den Marathon mit (kleine Runde) 

Wer noch?

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Splash (9. Juni 2011)

Meinereiner ist Samstag und Montag da, Samstags zu gucken, testen, shoppen und fotografiern, Montag da meine Kurze bei der Scott Junior Trophy mitfährt ...


----------



## surftigresa (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe entschieden, auch Freitag zu fahren. Wenn ich früh genug Feierabend machen kann, werde ich Freitag Spätnachmittag dann in Willingen direkt mal testen, ob das mit dem Biken wieder klappt (nein, nicht direkt auf der Downhillstrecke... bin ja nur ein bisschen jeck..).

Wenn das Wetter passt und die Schmerzen beim Biken erträglich sind, bleibe ich bis Montag Abend.

Ich hoffe, man/frau sieht sich!!!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## AnjaR (9. Juni 2011)

Hi Melanie,
Super, wenn du auch kommst, fährst Du mit dem roten Womo?
Wir versuchen erstmal einen Platz an der Eishalle zu bekommen. 
Vielleicht können wir uns ja dort treffen da.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## surftigresa (9. Juni 2011)

Yip, der dicke Rote... ich schaue mal, ob ich Euch an der Eishalle finde. Für den Fall das nicht schicke ich Dir noch ne PN mit meiner Handy-Nr.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. Juni 2011)

Die Wettervorhersage wurde von Tag zu Tag besser, hoffen wir dass es sich so bewahrheiten wird...

P.S.: Ich fahre per Bahn


----------



## Lipoly (9. Juni 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Meinereiner ist Samstag und Montag da, Samstags zu gucken, testen, shoppen und fotografiern, Montag da meine Kurze bei der Scott Junior Trophy mitfährt ...



Den Samstag bin ich mim Micha zusammen da!
Gucken...Immerdoch, Bikes,Parts,Mädels....
Testen.... ich will das Lapierre 920 mal fahn und gucken ob die anderen hammerschmidt genauso Geräusche machen wie meine
Shoppen....ich glaube ich brauche nix mehr 
Fotoknippsen: Auf jeden fall.... Winterberg hat schon SUPERGEILE Bilder hervorgebracht

Man sieht sich!

LG


----------



## Bleiente (9. Juni 2011)

Bin von Sa bis Mo in der Nähe untergebracht. Meine Damen (alle 3) wollen am Mo. die Junior Trophy fahren. @ Anja ich bräuchte noch ne Mobil-Tel von euch. D.h. wir sehen uns!!!!


----------



## Splash (9. Juni 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Meine Damen (alle 3) wollen am Mo. die Junior Trophy fahren.



Die heissen nicht zufällig Frauke, Maike und Wiebke? Oder noch nicht angemeldet?


----------



## Dart (9. Juni 2011)

Hi Bleiente,

hast ´ne PN mit den Nummern.

Am Samstag wollen wir eine von den Touren mitfahren. Für die anderen Tage wollen wir gucken, schauen und uns ein bisschen umsehen .

Vielleicht auch etwas testen und shoppen .

Wie schon geschrieben, wenn´s klappt stehen wir auf dem Stellplatz hinter der Eishalle, blauer Ducato.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Bleiente (10. Juni 2011)

> Die heissen nicht zufällig Frauke, Maike und Wiebke? Oder noch nicht angemeldet?


Lezteres, Onlineanmeldung ist schon geschlossen, muss daher noch zum Haus des Gastes pilgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (10. Juni 2011)

> hast ´ne PN mit den Nummern.


Schon im Speicher abgelegt, bimmel dann an wenn wir im Sektor sind. Bekommt auch noch meine Nr.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Bin Sa-abend oder So-vormittag kurz in Willingen zwecks Nachmeldung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 für Montag, ansonsten sind die Damen am Sonntag (selbstlos, wie ich bin) im Winterberger Trainingscamp.


----------



## MasifCentralier (10. Juni 2011)

Hi,
Jens und ich werden auch da sein. 
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## FloriLori (11. Juni 2011)

Hey,
kann mir wohl jemand sagen ob es möglich ist am Hope Stand auch Hinterräder zu kaufen, bzw. ob man auf dem Festival an eine Hinterrad rankommt. Ist auf solchen Verantstaltungen in der Regel wesentlich günstiger als über I-Net etc.


----------



## sibby08 (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
hier ein paar Impressionen vom Samstag.

Laufrad Trend 2012




Qualli "Wheels of Speed"
















und noch ein bisschen dirt


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2011)

coole Fotos


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2011)

Die kleine Marathon-Runde war spaßig und das Wetter hat auch gepasst - ein gelungenes WE


----------



## Dart (13. Juni 2011)

Hi Marc,

Glückwunsch zum Finishen.

@ All

Wir sind auch gerade zurück aus Willingen. War ein geiles WE dort . Das Wetter war tagsüber trocken, größtenteils sogar schön sonnig.

Zum Start am Samstag eine TOP Trail-Tour rund um Willingen - vielen Dank nochmal an Surftigresa fürs Guiden.

Am Sonnteg wurden viele Bikes auf der Freeridestrecke ordentlich gerockt. Mir tun jetzt noch Arme und Schultern vom Pumpen weh.

War heute noch am RockShox Stand vorbei. Dort wurde mir die siffende Mission Control Einheit an meiner Lyrik kostenlos getauscht.

Zum Abschluss haben wir uns noch das DH-Finale angeschaut.

Kurzum, perfekte Tage rund ums Biken.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pete04 (13. Juni 2011)

@Dart: Hi, ihr Lieben, das sind ja mal nette Infos aus der Servicewüste
Wir haben den Casting-Factor bei der breiten Spreize unseres Startfeldes krass unterschätzt (@Splash: Micha - habt ihr auch die Hütte voller Milka-Rucksäcke und Scott-Caps?) und haben natürlich die komplette Feldspanne 7-13-14 Jahre in der From-Dust(jede Menge!!!)-till-Dawn-Meile ausgeharrt... Nix shoppen, just applause!  Alles für den Nachwuchs, alles für den Club...Aber dieser Bühnenrummel und die Megabegeisterung bei der Youngsterehrung war aller Ehren wert und ein Riesenspass - im Abgang konnte der Vati noch paar Longsleeves und Papierservietten ordern... O-Ton-200Meilen-westwärts: Da will ich nächstes Jahr wieder hin....  LG, der Pete


----------



## Dart (13. Juni 2011)

Natürlich dürfen auch die -Abende am Grill und bei Pasta nicht vergessen werden.


----------



## Splash (14. Juni 2011)

War wieder mal ein wirklich schönes Festival und die 2 Tage, die ich da war, eigentlich für meinen Geschmack zu kurz gekommen.



Pete04 schrieb:


> @Splash: Micha - habt ihr auch die Hütte voller Milka-Rucksäcke und Scott-Caps?



Ähh .. nee .. leider nicht. Gab es die nicht nur für die Podiums-Platzierten? Spass hat es aber auch meiner Kleinen gemacht und nächstes Jahr ist die dann auch wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (14. Juni 2011)

@Marc

Glückwunsch zum finishen.

@Pete

Euren Mädels auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Leider haben wir Euch in dem Getümmel ums Kids Race verloren. Wir sind dann nochmal hoch zum Turm gekurbelt und haben das Finale des Downhill-Rennen geguckt.

@Melanie

Danke für die super Tour am Samstag. Waren am Ende 43 km und 1300 hm. Gerne jeder Zeit wieder.

@Sebastian und Jens

Danke für die lustigen Abende am Grill und bei Pasta. Ich habe viel übers Biken gelernt und dabei selten soviel gelacht.

Das war mal ein Superwochenende. Leider gibt's keine Fotos, da wir vor lauter Biketesten auf der Freeride-Strecke das Fotografieren vergessen haben. Die Strecke hat Megaspaß gemacht, und den ein oder anderen Table bin ich am Ende auch gesprungen. 
Ich habe heute noch das Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## Bleiente (14. Juni 2011)

> habt ihr auch die Hütte voller Milka-Rucksäcke und Scott-Caps?


Übertreibt wieder masslos. Konnten unsere Damen nur mit einem Rucksack ausstatten, zum Glück nicht von Milka (nur 1. Platz). Stelle mir auch die Freude der 1. plazierten Jungs über ihr neues lila Outfit vor. Hoffentlich haben einige derer ne jüngere Schwester zuhause.
Der Spass für unsere Kids war allerdings gigantisch, nur wir kamen ein bischen zu kurz und ich war nach dem Tag total kaput (renn hir hin oder dahin, regel dort was oder da).
Fazit: Es war zwar sehr spassig, aber ich werde nie professioneller Teambetreuer


----------



## Dart (14. Juni 2011)

Hi Bleiente,

wie haben denn Eure Mädels abgeschnitten? Wir haben leider nur den Zieleinlauf Eurer kleinsten gesehen.

Schade, dass man nicht mehr Zeit zusammen hatte, aber Ihr wart ja scheinbar richtig im Stress als Team-Manager.

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Bleiente (14. Juni 2011)

10., 2. und 4. (von 4 Teilnehmern) Platz. Die Große hatte es geschafft sich direkt in der 1. Runde bei irgendeiner akrobatischen Fahreinlage den Sattel in den Bauch zu rammen. Ist trotzdem tapfer zuende gefahren. Und die Kleine (Platz 10) musste nach dem Event erstmal moralisch wieder aufgebaut und die Teilnehmer-Medaille als erstrebenswert erklärt werden 





> "ich wollte aber gewinnen und auf die Tribühne"


Ja, ja das mit der geringen Zeit das war schade. Aber trotzdem


----------



## AnjaR (14. Juni 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> 10., 2. und 4. (von 4 Teilnehmern) Platz. Die Große hatte es geschafft sich direkt in der 1. Runde bei irgendeiner akrobatischen Fahreinlage den Sattel in den Bauch zu rammen. Ist trotzdem tapfer zuende gefahren. Und die Kleine (Platz 10) musste nach dem Event erstmal moralisch wieder aufgebaut und die Teilnehmer-Medaille als erstrebenswert erklärt werden Ja, ja das mit der geringen Zeit das war schade. Aber trotzdem


 
Ich denke, sie können alle drei stolz sein durchgehalten zu haben.
2. Platz ist natürlich super. Und sag der Kleinen, dass ich genau gesehen habe, dass sie in der ersten Kurve nach links in die Absperrung gedrängt wurde. Sonst wäre sie sicherlich vieeeeel weiter vorne gewesen.

PS. Dein Job als Mutter gleicht doch dem eines Team-Managers.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Marc B (14. Juni 2011)

Danke an euch, das Finishen bei meinem Tempo war jedoch keine Glanzleistung, aber es war spaßig insgesamt 

Fotos gibt es hier: http://picasaweb.google.de/bikefestival.willingen 

Und auf Sportograf.de zum Marathon!

Das Wetter war auf jeden Fall besser als man es aus Willingen gewöhnt ist!


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2011)

Hi, Marc, du hast wahrscheinlich die kürzeren Wege: Bitte mal den Verantwortlichen vom Festival kundtun dass Familienseitig keine Steigerung mehr möglich ist - einfach unschlagbar!!! - LG, der Pete, Frauen-durch-den-Parcour-Scheucher...


----------



## mountymaus (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo ,
hat hier vielleicht jemand die GPS Daten der Milka Genusstouren?


----------



## Dart (15. Juni 2011)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> hat hier vielleicht jemand die GPS Daten der Milka Genusstouren?


 
Sorry,

kann ich nicht mit dienen, wir sind eine eigene Tour gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hi, Marc, du hast wahrscheinlich die kürzeren Wege: Bitte mal den Verantwortlichen vom Festival kundtun dass Familienseitig keine Steigerung mehr möglich ist - einfach unschlagbar!!! - LG, der Pete, Frauen-durch-den-Parcour-Scheucher...



Schön, dass es euch so gut gefallen hat


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Juni 2011)

Hey Jörg,
da dein Pc so überfordert war hab ich mal eine Fahrt hochgeladen.
Danke nochmal für das Abendessen.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25088854"]http://vimeo.com/25088854[/ame]


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2011)

Neid, blanker Neid! Der Preis die Kurzen im Bodensektor um die Kids-Challenge zu treiben wird im Abgang immer höher - und kaum getreten... Der Pete, noch kurz tankend, fährt bei Blutmond sofort widder inne Diaspora Upland...


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2011)

Schönes Wetter in Willingen - I like


----------



## Marc B (20. Juni 2011)




----------



## Oetti aus M. (24. Juni 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Willingen Fotos von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. Juni 2011)




----------



## GuidoM (29. Juni 2011)

@MasifCentralier: Schönes Video. Macht Laune auf mehr


----------

